# My Blue Lady



## BigGuy333 (Oct 28, 2011)

After some health and family issues (a forced ), I'm finally getting back to work on my Bolens Husky 1050 project. Rather than do a restore to factory colours, since the engine on the tractor was not the original one, I decided to go with a different colour scheme; Deep Blue Sapphire and Silver.

I started with a working engine albeit leaky carb and tank. A solid Wisconsin 10hp that runs like a charm after a little cleaning and elbow grease to free her. And someone before me had attempted to do their own version of wiring; it worked, but was a horrible mess with mixing of wire colours and wire splits and re-routes. So the wiring had to go. Ripped it all out and laid down new wires, solenoid and battery.

And that's where I had to leave it for a bit. But now I'm getting back to it and hope to have it up and running before spring with the final paint down before summer. With a home made blade (from a water tank) she's ready to work the road. The 46" lawn mott will be the final piece - already know I'll need to replace the bearings on at least 2 of the three blades. But that shouldn't take too long - maybe in time for some grass cutting or at least fall leaf clean-up.

At the same time, I'm looking for the next project; this time a step up from the garden tractor to a small farm tractor (likely a Ford 8N or 9N but maybe an Allis-Chalmers) or to rebuilding a garden tractor for pulling or racing. I don't have a real interest in the latter, but I have a friend who is and keeps asking me for my Bolens. Just can't part with my first tractor...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We like pics.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I wanted to welcome you to the forum and second what Thomas said.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree,that the 1050 is a great machine ! Mine had the Wisconsin engine replaced by the PO,with a Kohler,K301s,but I love it!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool project - sounds similar to what i did to my '85 LT12 craftsman - was a faded out silver, i painted it a ford blue and black, used chrome paint on the rims - put some blue headlight bulbs in it, i intended to put some blue LEDs under it - but other projects have gotten in the way. Eventually ill get to finishing it.


----------



## BigGuy333 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll try and get pics up soon


----------

